# Reading > Who Said That? >  How men and women differ

## JarTaylor

Someone one told me about a passage from a a novel about how men and women differ. It could have been a Thomas Hardy novel, but I'm not certain.

In this passage, a character observes that men think they must remake the entire world -- set all of society to rights -- in order to be happy in their little corner of it. Women, on the other hand, are more concerned with improving their little corner, and think it is usually pointless to try to change the world.

I am trying to find the original passage in which this idea is expressed, and would be grateful for any help. I posted a similar query on the general literature forum and came up dry.

Thanks very much.

----------


## Forgotten_Dream

I've heard that before...*racks brain, trying to find the source* Ill get back to you shortly.

----------

